
Prolific fake news writer Paul Horner dead at 38 - smacktoward
http://www.politifact.com/punditfact/article/2017/sep/26/prolific-fake-news-writer-paul-horner-dead-38/
======
quuquuquu
Regardless of this guy's politics, it's weird for someone to die in their
sleep at 38.

He was arrested on drug charges before, and my subjective impression of his
demeanor makes me think he might have been on downers like heroin or klonopin.

If he did die in his sleep for no reason though, then it is a terrible thing
and it pains me to think about.

I can't imagine being dead in just 10 years.

------
diogenescynic
Good riddance.

